# More about Bully Sticks and Bad breath



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

I really like giving Rolley bullysticks because he loves them and it keeps him busy especially when he's in a biting mood and they're better for him than rawhide/greenies. BUT, 

they smell soooo bad. Everytime after he starts chewing one, his face smells and not good either. I brush his teeth after, but the smell is still on his hair so its hard to give him kisses when his face is smelly. Does anyone else have this problem, anyone have any remedies? Are all bully sticks like that? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

It smells like if you haven't taken the trash out for a week







. I just bought one not too long ago and had to cut it in little pieces which stink the whole place for a day. It smells worse than a skunk. I don't know if there is any out there that don't smell but he loves them. I don't know if I buy more though.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I do not give kodie bully sticks for this EXACT reason! hehe.. sooo.. instead i give him Flossies.. which are tendons curled up. They dont smell anywhere NEAR like bully sticks.. lol.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Some are much worse than others. I do also get flossies from Merricks, and they also sell bully sticks but these don't smell at all. Plus, I love the merrick website because service is quick, no fee for shipment and I can get both flossies and bully sticks. They also sell lots of other snacks that sound great but we haven't tried them. The flossies and bully sticks are indivisually wrapped and always look nice







!!!!

Here is the website: http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/dog_treats.php


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Some are much worse than others. I do also get flossies from Merricks, and they also sell bully sticks but these don't smell at all. Plus, I love the merrick website because service is quick, no fee for shipment and I can get both flossies and bully sticks. They also sell lots of other snacks that sound great but we haven't tried them. The flossies and bully sticks are indivisually wrapped and always look nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recently bought Chulita a Bully Stick from PetSmart. It's a small braided one. I give it to her everyday and let her chew on it for about 20 mins then I take it away from her. It does smell but it does not smell up the entire house. To me it smells like BURNT SMOKED HAM...LOL Her face will smell for a little while after I have taken it away. 

I think I'm going to try the Flossies. Thanks for posting the wesbite.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine love the bully stixs and yes they do stink. My husband will come downstairs and say, "What smells so bad." He always blames it on the dogs.







How dare he imply that my malts could stink







i always have to tell him it is the bully stixs. They really love those things. I get mine from http://www.thecaninecafe.com/


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After reading this thread, I actually went and smelled one of Toby's bully sticks. I've never really noticed that they smelled.... evn when he's chewing them.. There is a slight smell, but nothing I can notice unless I put the stick right below my nose.
> 
> ...


Is naming the company not allowed? People post companies here all the time.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Joe lets us name names here--not like that stinky poo other place. And what do you expect dried bull peepees to smell like? Roses? lol 
Trinket and Ramses love them and I buy them in bulk on ebay for about $1.50 a stick--better than what Petsmart or Petco charges. And with the bully sticks you don't have to worry about the digestion issues as much as with rawhide--although I do still limit their intake. As for the smell--well I probably stink when I get done eating shrimp scampi--if my husband can take (he hates shrimp) and still give me kisses well I guess I can take the bully scent!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Some are much worse than others. I do also get flossies from Merricks, and they also sell bully sticks but these don't smell at all. Plus, I love the merrick website because service is quick, no fee for shipment and I can get both flossies and bully sticks. They also sell lots of other snacks that sound great but we haven't tried them. The flossies and bully sticks are indivisually wrapped and always look nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the website. it looks great and free shipping. I didn't even know what flossie was but it looks interesting. 



> Joe lets us name names here--not like that stinky poo other place. And what do you expect dried bull peepees to smell like? Roses? lol[/B]


That is so funny


----------

